# Dirt 2 Fragen - Erweiterbar



## Snixx (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

habe eine kleine Frage zu Dirt 2 

wieso kann ich nur meinen eigenen Ghostcar Spielstände laden, wenn ich andere Ghostcars laden möchte aus den Bestenlisten im Internet kommt immer, Ghostcar laden fehlgeschlagen also er kanns net aus dem Netz ziehen, bei Platz 1 in der Online Bestenliste fehlt sogar die Option es als Ghostcar Spielstand zu ziehem.

Und welchen Schwierigkeitskrat fahrt ihr immer?
Ich meistens erstmal nur Seriös wobei ich ich die zu vielen Möglichkeiten sich per Replay zurückzusetzen schon zu erdrückend finde, bei jedem kleinen fehler kann man sich so verbessern und so sich zu guten Zeiten zaubern. Aber man muss es ja nicht nutzen 

Am liebsten fahre ich Rally und Rally Cross - die Buggy Rennen mag ich gar nicht.


----------



## sevi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Ich fahr meistens seriös. Ist das bei euch eigentlich auch so, dass wenn man einmal quer steht, dass man dann den Wagen so gut wie nicht mehr einfangen kann. Fahr übrigens mitm Lenkrad


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

also wenn er wirklich quer steht, dann gibt es wirklich kaum noch ne möglichkeit. vlt voll auf die bremsen udn rumreißen, aber ein allheilmittel hab ich noch nicht gefunden. hafre mit pad, weil ich das eig am besten finde.

und gleich noch ne kritik: warum ist es nicht so wie das erste? ich wollte ein rally spiel und kein halbgewalktes arcade rennen, auch wenn es ein wenig übertrieben ist.
von der anzahl der strecken ganz zus chweigen. bin zwar nochnciht durch, aber wenn ich zB Utah sehe...1 map (1!!!!!) das kann doch ncith sein. und wirklich bock die 10 mal hintereinander einmal sorum udn dann nochmal sorum zu fahren hab ich auch nicht.
ist zwar kein schlechtes spiel, aber hätte deutliczh besser werden können, wenn sie sich an den vorgänger orientiert hätten, den ich richtig geil finde....

so, jetzt isses raus


----------



## sevi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Also ich hab mit dem Spiel voll die Probleme. Im Vergleich zu Shift ist das ja 100x mal schwerer. Sobald du bei Dirt 2 einmal auf der Handbremse bist, gibts kein halten mehr. Ich hab mir jetzt unzählige gameplay Videos angeschaut, aber von denen Driftet keiner so viel wie ich . Ich mach mal n Video uns stellst rein. Wie habt ihr eigentlich eure Lenkräder eingestellt?


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

du kannst ja auch nciht dirt mit shift vergleichen 
ich nehme granicht die handbremse. bei offroad einfach kurz auf die bremse, ein bisschen einlenken udn dann vollgas. hängt jedoch auch sehr stark vom handling des jeweiligen wagens ab. beis chlechtem handling geht dies  nicht so gut...nach meienr erfahrung.


----------



## sevi (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Was für ne Schwierigkeit hast du? Ich hab lässig und bin meistens bei Rallye so 3 Sekunden vorne, aber auf wild bin ich meistens 2 Sekunden zurück


----------



## NuTSkuL (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

also meistens mach ich auf wild. ab und zu auch den nächst schwierigeeren. kop wie der heisst.
kann es eig sein, dass DiRT 1 nicht unter win7 x64 läuft?


----------



## sevi (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Hab jetzt rausgefunden, an was es lag, dass er bei mir so arg driftet. Falls es jemanden interessiert, (hab ein Thrustmaster Raly GT FF Pro Clutch) ich hatte die Handbremse da, wo eigentlich die Kupplung ist. Dann hab ich einmal auf die Aussenansicht geschalten und da ist mir aufgefallen, dass die ganze Zeit die Bremslichter leuchten, also hab ich das Bremspedalspiel auf 5% gesetzt und die Handbremse auf den Schalthebel, seitdem lässt sich das Auto besser fahrn.


----------



## Snixx (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Also könnt ihr eigentl. Ghostcars runterladen IngAme aus der Besteliste? Da kommt bei mir immer Download fehlgeschlagen 

Also ich stelle den Bremspunkt bei den langen Trail Blaizer Rennen immer aufs Heck um das er gerade bleibt beim bremsen, bei kleinen Runden wie zb die Hallen runden wo eine enge kurve die andere jagt dann auf Front sodass man etwas driftet beim bremsen und man dadurch bei den meisten kurven die Handbremse sich spart was sicherer ist für mich.

Also finde allgemein die Autoeinstellungen die man vor jedem Rennen machen kann wirken sich schon mehr oder weniger sehr aus, einfach probieren


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

ich fahr immer auf seriös
wir grid und shift fahr ich auch dirt2 mit tasta(!!) und damit geht das einfangen wenn der wagen sich quer steht ganz gut(solang der sich nich über 90grad zu fahrtrichtung gedreht hat)
vom gas gehen voll gegenlenken(wenns nötig ist noch kurz bremsen)und sobald sich der wagen wieder in fahrtrichtung anfängt zu drehen leicht anfangen wieder gas zu geben


----------



## Neodrym (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Ich machs ganz anders ... Rückwärtsgang , kurz einlenken und volle Suppe vollgas  
Was mich ein wenig stört .. ich spiele mim Xbox360 wireless pad .. und bei einigen wagen brauch man nur ganz kurz den stick zubewegen und er ändert sich beim gerade aus fahren extremst : / 

aber sonst .. nice game .. driften macht mir endlich wieder spass  würd gern ne map haben wo man nur driftet .. ALLEIN ..wo wir gerade dabei sind ..die gegner nerven tierisch ..


----------



## HolySh!t (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

jo....so hat jeder seine technik
jop die gegner nubben immer so rum -.-
bisse schön im slide und bäm rammse nen gegner der mit 10kmh durch die kurve fährt -.-
wie schön zeitfahren sein kann


----------



## Snixx (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Stick? 

Ich nehm immer das normal Steuerkreuz am Controller is mir zu schwammig sonst der analoge Stick aber bin ja kein Konsolero der das dann gewohnt is mit Stick.

Ansonsten setz ich mich gern mal für 20 min beim Zeitfahren hin und versuche neue Rekorde zu brechen und freu mich schon wenn ich auf Weltrangliste aufsteige obwohl manche Rundenzeiten von anderen echt Hammer sind -.-

Und warum schlägt bei mir immer der Ghostcar DL fehl  Online Spielen und so kann ich Doch auch und Windows Live auch angemeldet sonst klappt ja alles ... grml


----------



## sevi (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



Snixx schrieb:


> Also ich stelle den Bremspunkt bei den langen Trail Blaizer Rennen immer aufs Heck um das er gerade bleibt beim bremsen, bei kleinen Runden wie zb die Hallen runden wo eine enge kurve die andere jagt dann auf Front sodass man etwas driftet beim bremsen und man dadurch bei den meisten kurven die Handbremse sich spart was sicherer ist für mich.


Du meinst es wohl umgekehrt. Wenn du den Bremspunkt auf die Front stellst, dann driftet er normal nicht sondern untersteuert


----------



## burns (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



sevi schrieb:


> Du meinst es wohl umgekehrt. Wenn du den Bremspunkt auf die Front stellst, dann driftet er normal nicht sondern untersteuert




Normalerweise, also ausserhalb dieser Scheinwelt in Dirt2, hat ein Auto ein Eigengewicht und würde durch die Massenträgheit hinten leichter als vorne wenn die volle Bremskraft nur vorne anliegt ... ergo, hätte das Heck weniger Haftung als die Front, und somit liesse sich ein prima Drift einleiten.

Eine andere Technik, die sich ebenfalls aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Fahrphysik nicht in Dirt2 umsetzen lässt, wäre der Scandinavian Flick welcher ebenfalls auf Trägheit der Massen aufbaut - kurz links antäuschen und dann rechts das Eck herum.


Holt euch Richard Burns Rally wenn ihr was anspruchsvolles mit Bezug zur realen Welt spielen wollt. Alle anderen die nur auf Klickibunti stehen fahren ruhig weiter Dirt, aber bilden sich bitte nicht ein das sie dort etwas lernen..


----------



## God-Among-Insects (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Richard Burns Rally ist echt hart!ich habs bis jetzt nur als Amateur geschafft  war aber vor 3 oder 4 Jahren 

ich weiß nicht was ihr habts, ich find Dirt 2 super(hab leider bloß die Demo) die drifts lassen sich super kontrolieren und Physik find ich auch nicht schlecht. Und dass man das auto nichtmehr kontrolieren kann wenns schon quer steht, ist bei der Geschwindigkeit irgendwie logisch. aber wenn man fahren kann dann kommt auch nicht in solche Situationen


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

oh ja die rally vom richard man hab ich bei dem spiel geflucht


----------



## Radioactive (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Find das Spiel ganz gut, bloß ich hätte mir mehr Rallye gewünscht. Dieser ganze Quatsch mit diesen Buggys und mit diesen Wänden gefällt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## UnnerveD (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



NuTSkuL schrieb:


> kann es eig sein, dass DiRT 1 nicht unter win7 x64 läuft?



Also bei mir läuft es - hast du etwa Probleme damit?

mfG


----------



## sevi (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



burns schrieb:


> Normalerweise, also ausserhalb dieser Scheinwelt in Dirt2, hat ein Auto ein Eigengewicht und würde durch die Massenträgheit hinten leichter als vorne wenn die volle Bremskraft nur vorne anliegt ... ergo, hätte das Heck weniger Haftung als die Front, und somit liesse sich ein prima Drift einleiten.


Allerdings untersteuert das Auto, wenn du voll bremst, da die Reifen  an der Vorderachse ja blockieren und somit kannst du überhaupt nicht mehr lenken.-> ergo auch kein Drift. Aber so insgesamt ist das Spiel schon richtig geil. Die Grafik ist schon Hammer, mit dem Wasser auf der Scheibe usw. Freu mich schon auf Dirt3(falls es das geben sollte)


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



Radioactive schrieb:


> Find das Spiel ganz gut, bloß ich hätte mir mehr Rallye gewünscht. Dieser ganze Quatsch mit diesen Buggys und mit diesen Wänden gefällt mir nicht so gut.


das "gate crasher" geht ja noch...so als fun event is das bestimmt gedacht und würd ich auch mal gerne in echt sehen,wenns sowas gäbe
aber die buggys nerven *NUR*,was anderes können die nicht.
schmeiß aus dirt2 die landrush und raid rennen -> mach mehr rally und trailblazer strecken(vor allem in utah) und das spiel is perfekt
und vill noch ein paar mehr wagen aus gruppe B


----------



## JonnyD74 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Dirt 2 verdient Lob und Kritik!

Der Charakter der Vorgänger-Rally´s ist zwar mit der Dirt1 schon zerstört worden. - Die alten CmR´s waren ja wirklich mal reine Rallysimulationen.
Daher etwas Schwach - nur noch ein paar Rallys im Spiel die fährt man einmal rauf einmal runter, und sonst nur noch die ollen Rundkurse bei denen man nach dem 2.Rennen schon alle Steine kennt. 

Positiv sind die neue Menüführung und auch das anmelden im Onlinebereich.
Grafik ist teilweise schon wirklich relativitäsgetreu. 

Fahrverhalten: Bin mit dem Logitech G25 unterwegs und finde das ForceFeedback ist nicht übel. Dei Handbremse ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen - nur ein kurzes Tippen genügt um den Wagen zu schwenken.

Jonny


----------



## Snixx (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Weiß jemand wie man das geheime Achievement freischaltet?

Und bekommt man bei jedem World-Tour Event ein neues Auto? Bei Trailblazer wars ja der Dallenbach, bei dem anderen World Event wars der hmm der 1995 er ... und beim Rally Event hab ich keins bekommen ...


----------



## JonnyD74 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*

Ja, leider ist das Rally-Event das einzige ohne Bonuscar.

LG Jonny


----------



## Galford (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



Snixx schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man das geheime Achievement freischaltet?


 
Ich glaube das bekommst du wenn du 160 km (100 Meilen) zurücklegst, ohne dabei ein anderes Achievement freizuschalten.

BTW ist Level 99 das Maximum? Ich habe schon seit ca. ner Woche die World Tour zu 100% durch, aber mein derzeitiges Level noch zu steigern, motiviert mich im Moment nicht so sehr. Es sei denn man bekommt noch etwas dafür. Also hat jemand Level 99 (oder mehr) ?


----------



## Radioactive (24. Dezember 2009)

Habt ihr das Problem auch?
Ich kann zwar sehen,dass die Stars etwas sagen aber ich höre nichts.


----------



## Nomad (25. Dezember 2009)

hab seit heute/gestern dirt2 und ich find es doof das ich mich bei games for windows live mich anmelden muss um meinen spielstand zu speichern! gibt es da noch ne andere möglichkeit?

thx


----------



## moe (25. Dezember 2009)

@nomad: mach dir doch nen offline acc. dann musst du dich nicht anmelden.

also ich bin begeistert von dem spiel. das ist eines der wenigen guten spiele 2009. die buggy und raid rennen gehen mir zwar auch aufn sack, dafür sind die rally und trailblazer rennen aber umso besser. 
die steuerung ist manchmal n bisschen zu direkt, macht aber spaß, vor allem beim driften.
die grafik ist gut, sogar auf meinem system. vor allem die wassereffekte sind gelungen.
die menüführung ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber okay. das menü von dirt 1 fand ich aber besser aufgebaut.

ich kann bei dirt2 keine screens mit den ati tray tools machen. woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Nomad (25. Dezember 2009)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> @nomad: mach dir doch nen offline acc. dann musst du dich nicht anmelden.



ok wie mach ich das


----------



## moe (25. Dezember 2009)

drück im spiel "pos1". dann kommt das fenster von games for windows live. dann erstellst nen neuen acc.
beim erstellen von nem neuen acc steht unten in der ecke (weiß nicht mehr so genau ob rechts oder links) offline account erstellen. da musst drauf klicken.


----------



## Speedguru (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem, undzwar leuchtet bei mir ständig die bremsleuchte!! Ich spiele mit Lenkrad (Logitech Formula Force EX)...
Kann mir einer helfen?? Ich nutze Win7 x64

MFG

Speedguru

EDIT: Habe es hinbekommen!! Musste man nur bei Bremspedal mehr Spiel einstellen...


----------



## iceman650 (1. Januar 2010)

Wie auch die meisten anderen hier nerven mich diese Raid und Landrush Rennen extremst an.
Aber ich finde, dass Rally und Trailblazer um so besser geworden sind. Besonders in Malaysia erinnert mich das Spiel immer wieder an das gute alte ColinMcRae Rally 2 *schwärm*. Was habe ich damals mit dem Spiel die Zeit tot geschlagen^^
Mfg ice


----------



## HolySh!t (1. Januar 2010)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Malaysia erinnert


Malaysias palme errinnern mich an Crysis


----------



## Jor-El (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Dirt 2 Fragen - erweiterbar*



Galford schrieb:


> BTW ist Level 99 das Maximum? Ich habe schon seit ca. ner Woche die World Tour zu 100% durch, aber mein derzeitiges Level noch zu steigern, motiviert mich im Moment nicht so sehr. Es sei denn man bekommt noch etwas dafür. Also hat jemand Level 99 (oder mehr) ?



Ich hab schon einen bei Live gesehen der Lvl 160 hatte. Also da geht noch was


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das Lvl Limit is im SP und MP unterschiedlich


----------



## Philibilli (2. Januar 2010)

Die Savegames bei DIRT 2 sind jawohl mal der allerletzte Mist.

Durch diesen Quatsch mit XLive und GFWL kann man nicht mal die Spielstände seines Offline-Accounts auf einem frischen/anderen System wiederherstellen.

GFWL wird ja mit DIRT 2 mit installiert. Trotzdem gibt's später nur einen Ordner "XLive", ein "GFWLive"-Ordner befand sich danach nicht auf meinem Rechner.


Jedenfalls bekomme ich's nicht hin.
Hab das Spiel installiert, einen ersten Account ingame erstellt, damit die entsprechenden Ordner unter C:/Benutzer/...etc angelegt werden.

Konkret hatte ich dann einmal:
C:\Users\Benutzername\Documents\My Games\DiRT2 
und 
C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive

Die Dateien aus beiden alten Ordnern habe ich hierhin kopiert.
Nun gibt es unter "savegame" das Profil *Autosave 1* und das alte *Autosave 0* (warum das alte 0, das neue 1 heißt, weiß wohl auch allein Bill Gates oder Codemasters).
Egal, was ich mache, sobald *Autosave 1* entfernt wird oder die Daten von *Autosave 0* abbekommt, wird im Spiel kein Profil mehr gefunden.
Ist *Autosave 1* unverändert vorhanden, kann ich nur das ganz neue auswählen, mein altes Profil steht nicht zur Wahl.

Was mache ich falsch?

Mit 
C:\Users\Benutzername\AppData\Local\Microsoft\GFWLive
kann es eigentlich doch kaum zu tun haben, denn der Ordner existierte ja nach Installation und Anspielen nicht einmal.
Erst seit ich GFWL selbst installiert habe, ist dieser Ordner vorhanden.

Bin hier echt am  wegen dieser Schose.


----------



## Speedguru (5. Januar 2010)

Na toll, das will ich nämlich auch bald machen...
Bei mir sind da aber noch viel mehr dateien, außer dem Save, so Ordner mit komischen namen..

MFG

Speedguru

EDIT: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/dirt-2-tech-support-1317/399313-export-import-savegame.html


----------



## Nomad (5. Januar 2010)

moe schrieb:
			
		

> drück im spiel "pos1". dann kommt das fenster von games for windows live. dann erstellst nen neuen acc.
> beim erstellen von nem neuen acc steht unten in der ecke (weiß nicht mehr so genau ob rechts oder links) offline account erstellen. da musst drauf klicken.



also i-wie krieg ich´s nicht gebacken!! HILFE! wie erstelle ich eiien offline-acc.? und kann ich dann mein bisher erfahrenes auch offline weiterspielen?


----------



## slayerdaniel (5. Januar 2010)

das sagt dir doch schon der name....für nen offline account muss man offline sein während man einen accoutn erstellt! 

btw. der Soundtrack von Dirt2 is geil!


----------



## Philibilli (6. Januar 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> also i-wie krieg ich´s nicht gebacken!! HILFE! wie erstelle ich eiien offline-acc.? und kann ich dann mein bisher erfahrenes auch offline weiterspielen?



Also was slayerdaniel schreibt, dass man dazu offlien sein muss, stimmt meines Wissens nicht.

Du musst bei der Installation von Games for Windows Live ja mehrere Fenster durchklicken.
Und auf einem dieser Fenster muss man den Fließtext ganz nach unten scrollen, um eine aklickbare Zeile zu sehen, die nicht direkt "Offline-Account erstellen" heißt, aber ganz so ähnlich. Und genau dort musst du für einen Offline-Account drauf klicken.
Habe mich beim letzten Mal auch wieder gewundert, bis ich darauf kam, in dem einen Fenster runter zu scrollen.


----------



## Philibilli (6. Januar 2010)

Speedguru schrieb:


> EDIT: Export/Import savegame - Codemasters Forums



Hat es auch bei dir geklappt?
Bei mir klappt es allein mit den beiden Ordnern ja auch nicht...
Und wie meint der das da? Erst die Ordner an den richtigen Ort im Benutzerordner unter Windows, dann das Spiel installieren?
Oder Spiel installieren und dann Ordner überschreiben?


----------



## slayerdaniel (6. Januar 2010)

also ich habs damals nur hinbekommen als ich offline war...als ich am Netz dran war konnte ich keinen offline account erstellen


----------



## Speedguru (7. Januar 2010)

nein ich habe es noch nicht gemacht... heute kommt meine SSD und dann wird probiert!
Aber bei ihm scheint es zu klappen...

MFG

Alex


----------



## Philibilli (15. Januar 2010)

Update?


----------



## Speedguru (15. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe gerade...
Ja es funktioniert alles einwandfrei, keine Probleme, musste nur nochma die Seriennummer angeben, fertig!!

MFG

Speedguru


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (26. Januar 2010)

ALso wie ich kann das spiel mit profil starten? bei mir sagt er immmer nur falsche ID 

ich hab einen account bei hotmail.com. der müsste doch gehn ode rnicht?

maltekrause@hotmail.com

aber da sagt er immer is falsch. trotz internetverbindung!! was mach ich nur falsch?


----------



## Snixx (27. Januar 2010)

Meinst Du mit ID - Games for Windows Live anmeldung?

Also auf Internetseiten werden zb diese eher anonymen massen mail konten wie hotmail etc gesperrt das man eine andere nehmen muss.

Aber evtl. ist auch nur der Key falsch eingegeben? Oder das Konto ist noch nicht aktiv etc. versuch erstmal eine andere mail adresse zu nehmen.


----------



## oetzi (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ist Dirt 2 nur mit dem 360 Gamepad spielbar? Ich bekomme mein "altes" Rumblepad 2 nicht an´s laufen. Hab mir auch diesen Logitech Gaming Profiler installiert wo das Pad einwandfrei funktioniert. Nur im Spiel selber nicht...


----------



## boerigard (28. Januar 2010)

Was funktioniert jetzt genau nicht?
Die Menüsteuerung wird nicht funktionieren, aber du kannst in den Optionen -> Controls die Fahrsteuerung für dein Gamepad belegen.
Funktioniert hier einwandfrei mit einem alten PSX-Dual-Analog-Pad, das mit einem PSX-Adapter angeschlossen ist.
Aber beachte, Menüsteuerung geht nur über Tastatur. Das müsste man wenn mit XPadder oder ähnlichem umbelegen.


----------



## oetzi (28. Januar 2010)

Ich kann im Menü unter den Controller Einstellungen ausser der Tastatur nichts anderes anwählen.
Lenkradeinstellungen gehen auch, ich hab aber leider keines.

gruß


----------



## boerigard (28. Januar 2010)

Nicht das wir jetzt aneinander vorbei reden:
In dem Tastaturmenü wähle mal zb. Linkslenken (da sollte ein Pfeil nach links zeigen) aus und drücke dann Enter.
Jetzt solltest du eigentlich eine beliebige Taste auf deinem Gamepad drücken können und er sollte es umbelegen.
Ansonsten würde er dein Gamepad ja gar nicht erkennen. Was ich nicht glauben mag, da hier ein Uralt-PSX-Pad funktioniert.


----------



## oetzi (28. Januar 2010)

Oha, stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst...
so habe ich das noch garnicht ausprobiert, ich dachte ich müsste erst im Spiel das Pad anwählen um die Tasten belegen zu können.
Das werde ich erstmal probieren!
Danke


----------



## oetzi (2. Februar 2010)

So da bin ich wieder,
ich habe das mal ausprobiert und wenn ich im Tastaturmenü auf zB links lenken gehe und Enter drücke sagt der mir für ein paar Sek "warte" und dann springt der wieder auf die vorherige Einstellung. Ich kann in der Zeit auch nichts anwählen oder drücken oder so.
Weiss da noch jemand Rat?

Danke


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (3. Februar 2010)

OK es läuft immer noch net. ich weiß einfach net was er von mir will. meine adresse maltekrause@hotmail.com anscheinend nicht. in jedem fall kommt immer wieder nur falsches kennwort oder name.

kann mir mal jemand nen link geben zu der seite wo ich mich anmelden muss um dirt 2 spielen zu können und welches passwort ich angeben muss.

ich bin am verzweifeln.  

ich bin auch shcon wo angemeldet, da kommt ja sowas hoch von wegen bin noch nicht angemeldet usw. dann wird man zu einer seite geleitet wenn wo man sich anmelden kann. aber kaum war ich da angemeldet kam da was von wegen XBOX, das kann es ja nun auch nciht sein.


----------



## oetzi (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo ZockerMk,
hast du schon mal versucht deine Windows Live Anmeldung vor Spielstart weg zu lassen um dich dann direkt im Spiel bei Win Live anzumelden?
(Das ist ja schon recht früh nach Spielstart, ansonsten speichert der dein Profil nicht)
Ich konnte mich auch ausserhalb von Dirt2 nicht bei Win Live anmelden, im Spiel selber ging´s dann aber...


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (5. Februar 2010)

Jah hab ich versucht, dann kam aber immer ungültiges passwort oder Benutzername.


----------



## oetzi (5. Februar 2010)

Also, jetzt geht´s aber los!!
Ich hab das Rumblepad jetzt mal an einen der hinteren USB-Anschlüsse eingesteckt und siehe da, ich kann im Menü die Tatsen des Pads konfigurieren. Und die Rumble-Funktion will auch ordentlich!
Ich habe ein ASUS P7P55D-E in einem Antec Three Hundred und das Pad bisher immer vorne angesteckt. 
Aber das muss hinten rein
In den Rechner meine ich...
Kann mir jemand das Phänomen erklären?

Gruß

oetzi


----------

